# I'm Coming Up to Kansas City



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

BOTLs in the KC area,

I'm coming up to your area Sept 14th - 20th and would love to meet you guys at a B&M or something and get to know you. I'm pretty sure those are the dates but I'll confirm tomorrow. 

Anyone interested?


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I forgot to check the exact dates but dang! No one from the KC area wants to hang out for about 2 or 3 hrs?


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Really!? 410 views and no response? What is it with KC!? I'm on 3 other forums (Mountain bike, dodge charger, and Chevy Trailblazer) and any time I travel, I put it on the forums to meet other enthusiasts and I always meet with at least 3 or 4 other members. Not Kansas City! This will be the third time in a year and everytime I get 0 replies. 

Sad.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey I cant meet I live in Indiana, but I will tell you I was there last weekend and you must check out outlaw cigar. It is one of the best shops I have seen yet. I visited the one on the southside.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Thank you Josh! I will check it out.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, here's my problem...no time over the next couple of days. 
Work then football pratice every night until about 8:30 pm, which means by the time I get home and get the boys ready for bed it's around 9:30 pm and after that all I want to do is fall in bed. Football games are on Saturday (most of the day with two boys in football) and after game get togethers with the rest of the team.

That being said....maybe Sunday afternoon for a couple of hours....but I'll have to check with the master scheduler.

Lots of great B&M's around here, some with lounges and some without.
Fidel's, Cigar & Tabbac, Outlaw all with lounges and Diebel's without a lounge but good selection.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

piperdown said:


> Well, here's my problem...no time over the next couple of days.
> Work then football pratice every night until about 8:30 pm, which means by the time I get home and get the boys ready for bed it's around 9:30 pm and after that all I want to do is fall in bed. Football games are on Saturday (most of the day with two boys in football) and after game get togethers with the rest of the team.
> 
> That being said....maybe Sunday afternoon for a couple of hours....but I'll have to check with the master scheduler.
> ...


I'm good to go on Sunday say around 2:30 pm? I plan on heading down to Outlaw south if you're interested.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

If you head through OKC, stop by ZTs to see their HUGE humidor and meet Jarrod, a great guy and tobacconist.


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

bwhite220 said:


> BOTLs in the KC area,
> 
> I'm coming up to your area Sept 14th - 20th and would love to meet you guys at a B&M or something and get to know you. I'm pretty sure those are the dates but I'll confirm tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone interested?


Just saw this: DM me for a phone number, I am available on Monday/Tuesday and live up by the North Outlaw Store...

We have a free poker game Tuesday evening...

Z


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

piperdown said:


> I'm good to go on Sunday say around 2:30 pm? I plan on heading down to Outlaw south if you're interested.


Sounds good man. I'll try to be there!



Zeke said:


> Just saw this: DM me for a phone number, I am available on Monday/Tuesday and live up by the North Outlaw Store...
> 
> We have a free poker game Tuesday evening...
> 
> Z


Cool! I'll DM you tonight! I won't be able to make turnpikes game, just found out I'm going to the Royals game Tuesday night.

Looking forward to it, fellas!


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

If you drive through Springfield on your way home, stop on into our shop (Just For him) - Happy to see you and there is always a great group in here


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

bwhite220 said:


> Sounds good man. I'll try to be there!
> 
> Cool! I'll DM you tonight! I won't be able to make turnpikes game, just found out I'm going to the Royals game Tuesday night.
> 
> Looking forward to it, fellas!


Just look for the dark red headed fat guy with grey shot throughout his goatee, probably wearing a hawaiian shirt that's loud....that would be me.
Alternatively check out my profile here...it's got a pic.


----------

